# The truth about becoming a developer



## Deleted member 8016 (Dec 13, 2021)

A lot of people here going into programming to moneymax.
My advice is if you don't genuinely like coding just don't bother because:

- You'll be isolated from any females contact most of your awake time. You'll spend your days alone in front of a screen, and the only people you'll talk with will be retarded incel geeks. There are some cool devs but 90% of them are just autists.
- No one will be interested in what you do. Most conversation with strangers start by talking about your occupation. Saying you're a dev or anything related to computers is an instant turnoff unless you're working on incredible AI or rocket launching projects.
- The money is still good but the market is becoming more and more crowded meaning you won't have access to as much opportunities as easily. Companies are asking for better degrees where before you could just be self taught and have a good job. Ofc you can start at the bottom and get some xp to access better jobs.

Overall you should pick something you like, or that will grant you status like artist, trader, soldier, some kind of cool craftmanship, barman, fireman etc...

Take this advice seriously, I know too many depressed devs that waste their lives doing a job they don't love and getting 0 credit or attention for it.


----------



## Deleted member 16262 (Dec 13, 2021)

If you have above 200 ng/dl testosterone just join the military hacking squad or intelligence hacking squad and hack the entire fucking world whilst coding fluently in Assembly and C. Being a civilian is cucked just fucking be a warrior (digital warrior or physical it doesn't matter)









You can never go wrong being an elite soldier/operator. It's the best maxx.


Your friends will take care of you when they start their own companies, you will have friends that'll always be there for you. You will definetly have a nice wife by virtue of your profession, you will love your life because you're objectively doing good in the world by killing bad people and...




looksmax.org


----------



## Biiyo03 (Dec 13, 2021)

Do what you actually like in life theory is actually legit.

unless what you like is working a cashier in a supermarket.


----------



## Deleted member 16262 (Dec 13, 2021)

I was a criminal hacker before and let me tell you legal white hats are the most subhuman cretins on this entire planet

they are just so disgusting they all drooled over their keyboards to expose me in articles when they dont know shit about me and my former buddies that fucked me over

they protect degenerate websites like facebook, twitter instagram so the west can get cucked further and groups like anonymous cant hack them to expose them

they work for companies that make malware and sell them to the East (Iran, China and Russia) so they can fuck their citizens with censorship (phineas phisher)

if you are a programmer and not doing it for your country you are the biggest loser cuck low testosterone twat and i will never have respect for anyone like you because i know the type of degenerates you nerds are first hand


----------



## Deleted member 16262 (Dec 13, 2021)

programmers are worse than doctors, teachers and lawyers to be perfectly honest with you
anyone that works in the private sector after studying is not human they are NPC


----------



## Mouthbreath (Dec 13, 2021)

terminus said:


> A lot of people here going into programming to moneymax.
> My advice is if you don't genuinely like coding just don't bother because:
> 
> - You'll be isolated from any females contact most of your awake time. You'll spend your days alone in front of a screen, and the only people you'll talk with will be retarded incel geeks. There are some cool devs but 90% of them are just autists.
> ...


it seems like entry level positions are hard to get, but once you are at the senior level it should be easier


----------



## Deleted member 16262 (Dec 13, 2021)

Mouthbreath said:


> it seems like entry level positions are hard to get, but once you are at the senior level it should be easier


cope some more retarded slave


----------



## Deleted member 8016 (Dec 13, 2021)

roninmaxxer said:


> I was a criminal hacker before and let me tell you legal white hats are the most subhuman cretins on this entire planet
> 
> they are just so disgusting they all drooled over their keyboards to expose me in articles when they dont know shit about me and my former buddies that fucked me over
> 
> ...


I agree, never understood the cucks helping big companies through bounty hunting and tracking blackhats.
Wish I was good at cyber sec, I only set up some RATs in the past but never made it as a hacker.
Did you get caught by the feds ?


----------



## Deleted member 16262 (Dec 13, 2021)

terminus said:


> I agree, never understood the cucks helping big companies through bounty hunting and tracking blackhats.
> Wish I was good at cyber sec, I only set up some RATs in the past but never made it as a hacker.
> Did you get caught by the feds ?


No I quit after I got scammed a lot of money for a gig.
At the time all the Russians were also doing RaaS and they weren't even paying operators anymore.

There is no honor among thieves and I experienced it firsthand so I fucking quit and turned my life around for the better.

I did ransomware and botnets with the best Stealers out there

It's just so spineless and braindead. Stuxnett was literally a multinational hacking campaign against Iraq where spies planted a USB into an Iranian nuclear refinery and blew that shit up by curropting the computer code. Like you could be doing that shit but you decive to protect Buzzfeed servers? I have no respect for "people" like that. Just subhuman.

Like you could be a fucking navy seal but you became a fucking accountant. JFL people are just fucking subhuman these days.


----------



## Deleted member 16262 (Dec 13, 2021)

Stuxnet was against Iran. My bad


----------



## Deleted member 16262 (Dec 13, 2021)

roninmaxxer said:


> No I quit after I got scammed a lot of money for a gig.
> At the time all the Russians were also doing RaaS and they weren't even paying operators anymore.
> 
> There is no honor among thieves and I experienced it firsthand so I fucking quit and turned my life around for the better.
> ...


Now you can guess what I do by looking at my profile pic. I'm John Wick IRL, but less SMV


----------



## Deleted member 8016 (Dec 13, 2021)

roninmaxxer said:


> There is no honor among thieves


Yeah that's also why it's hard to get into this business, everybody wants to scam you. 
Did you program your own tools or buy them on boards ?


----------



## Deleted member 8016 (Dec 13, 2021)

roninmaxxer said:


> Now you can guess what I do by looking at my profile pic. I'm John Wick IRL, but less SMV


Yeah I contemplated becoming a soldier or mercenary but tbh the only people with enough money to pay soldiers today are elves


----------



## Deleted member 16262 (Dec 13, 2021)

terminus said:


> Yeah that's also why it's hard to get into this business, everybody wants to scam you.
> Did you program your own tools or buy them on boards ?


I had mentors that are still in the biz 30+ years in. Those guys literally were playing with the first computers and making worms that fucked their universities in the 90s. So I made some RATs, Word Docs (which don't work after white hats fucked that shit to pretect capitalism JFL), but I bought the ransomware and stealers which are coded in C and very sophisitcated.

It's not hard to get into the biz. I was scammed by my mentors that were respeced in the community and had 30+ years experience and they still scammed me. Fuck criminals I will arrest them all like they arrested those Ukrainian dudes (did you remember that).

How old are you


----------



## Justbestoicbro (Dec 13, 2021)

Is there good sourcea for becoming a hacker? Ik ik its a stupid question but im literally a brainlet and YouTube only shows me indians and shit. Where can ( start?


----------



## Deleted member 16262 (Dec 13, 2021)

terminus said:


> Yeah I contemplated becoming a soldier or mercenary but tbh the only people with enough money to pay soldiers today are elves


It's not about the money, I could be a multi millionare right now but I chose to not be a degenerate and live a life worth living and one that I can be proud of.


----------



## Deleted member 16262 (Dec 13, 2021)

Justbestoicbro said:


> Is there good sourcea for becoming a hacker? Ik ik its a stupid question but im literally a brainlet and YouTube only shows me indians and shit.


fuck you


----------



## Justbestoicbro (Dec 13, 2021)

roninmaxxer said:


> fuck you


Y nigga I'm asking for real lol


----------



## Deleted member 16262 (Dec 13, 2021)

Justbestoicbro said:


> Y nigga I'm asking for real lol


im not fucking helping you
go join the us army rangers and be a man instead of a degenerate that says "nigga"


----------



## Justbestoicbro (Dec 13, 2021)

roninmaxxer said:


> im not fucking helping you
> go join the us army rangers and be a man instead of a degenerate that says "nigga"


Everybody says nigga it doesn't make me a degenerate. And why would I risk a fucking PTSD in Iraq when I can do shit for my country in a comfy room?


----------



## Deleted member 16262 (Dec 13, 2021)

Justbestoicbro said:


> Everybody says nigga it doesn't make me a degenerate. And why would I risk a fucking PTSD in Iraq when I can do shit for my country in a comfy room?


everyone says the same fucking shit
get a life. read a book and shut the fuck up before you talk about shit you dont understand

if you had a competent father in your life you wouldnt be such a fucking loser talking about shit you know absolutely nothing about

just fucking rope yourself us army rangers wouldnt want you anyways


----------



## Deleted member 16262 (Dec 13, 2021)

everyone says nigga therefore i must say it too.

just rope yourself man i hate people like you


----------



## Deleted member 8016 (Dec 13, 2021)

roninmaxxer said:


> I had mentors that are still in the biz 30+ years in. Those guys literally were playing with the first computers and making worms that fucked their universities in the 90s. So I made some RATs, Word Docs (which don't work after white hats fucked that shit to pretect capitalism JFL), but I bought the ransomware and stealers which are coded in C and very sophisitcated.
> 
> It's not hard to get into the biz. I was scammed by my mentors that were respeced in the community and had 30+ years experience and they still scammed me. Fuck criminals I will arrest them all like they arrested those Ukrainian dudes (did you remember that).
> 
> How old are you


25 but never coded any kind of malware.
Yeah having a mentor is the best, but hard to find.
It's a shame that they scammed you, I guess that's how you learn.

DO you work for the US army ? If so you and I have very different opinions on what's good or bad. But I like your mindset.
Tbh I think you can still be a "criminal" and be respectable, you can use your power for good and evil.
I'd rather be a criminal defending my convictions than a whitehat bot defending its masters


----------



## Justbestoicbro (Dec 13, 2021)

roninmaxxer said:


> everyone says the same fucking shit
> get a life. read a book and shut the fuck up before you talk about shit you dont understand
> 
> if you had a competent father in your life you wouldnt be such a fucking loser talking about shit you know absolutely nothing about
> ...


Jfl why u so mad? I just asked for sauce, btw not buying ur shit story post unless proven otherwise. But to me u sound like an angry faggot


----------



## Justbestoicbro (Dec 13, 2021)

roninmaxxer said:


> everyone says nigga therefore i must say it too.
> 
> just rope yourself man i hate people like you


nigga


----------



## Deleted member 16262 (Dec 13, 2021)

terminus said:


> 25 but never coded any kind of malware.
> Yeah having a mentor is the best, but hard to find.
> It's a shame that they scammed you, I guess that's how you learn.
> 
> ...


Yeah if they never scammed me I would be driving around town in a AMG thinking I'm the shit when I just stole everything belong to my name from random people.

The thing with being a criminal (white collar or otherwise) is that you will suffer alot from cognitive dissonance, you will keep coping and telling yourself what you're doing is good when you know deep down you're being a degenerate parasite and you can achieve and reach much better things that crime.

> "DO you work for the US army ? If so you and I have very different opinions on what's good or bad."
I'm European. I won't say which country because I need to stay kinda anonymous I'm not using Whonix or Tor or anything but I'm gonna delete my account soon because I'm going for a selection process.

If I was an American I would join the U.S. Army Rangers/ Navy SEALs or Green Berets, develop mysself as a Warrior and then to on To CAG/SMU or DEVGRU and do my career and maybe become an officer whilst still serving. Maybe do some CIA shit when I'm done.

What's good? Everything. The only downside is that you may die, but you are a warrior and that's just part of it. But Stoics say you must live every day like it's your last (die every day) so it doesn't matter anyways, it causes you to live every single fucking day to the fullest.

Another is friends. You'll have friends that will have your back even if the Entire global maffia wants to kill you. Loyalty is something civilians don't fucking understand.

As for being a respectable criminal, it's impossible. Even these guys like Sammy or Fransece are all parasites even though they now market themselves as former criminals. All criminals are parasites if you're not engaging in crime for the betterment of your community or country. For example the US banned alcohol and some gangsters started selling alcohol for the betterment of the community, that's based but the vast majority of crime is selfish and dishonorable so it's degenerate and you'll hate yourself if you do it.

Yes the entire reason why I became a criminal was because I didn't want to be a slave to capitalism. Then I found out being a criminal is fucked too so now I found the real path which is being in the military. But most people don't suffer enough/ are introspective enough to see this which is why I come here to tell people because I know most people here are retarded kids that think they have it all figured out.

reddit r/specopsarchive
reddit r/jsocarchive


----------



## fogdart (Dec 13, 2021)

terminus said:


> A lot of people here going into programming to moneymax.
> My advice is if you don't genuinely like coding just don't bother because:
> 
> - You'll be isolated from any females contact most of your awake time. You'll spend your days alone in front of a screen, and the only people you'll talk with will be retarded incel geeks. There are some cool devs but 90% of them are just autists.
> ...


JFL at choosing a career because it brings you closer to women. Janitor chad still mogs and will outslay normie male nurse even tho the normie is surrounded by women. Software dev/programming is the best career for money maxxing and enjoying your copes. At the end of the day, you could work with women all day and still be depressed because they don’t like they way you look. Just choose a career that makes you the most money so that you can enjoy your copes and also afford your surgeries for ascension.


----------



## Justbestoicbro (Dec 13, 2021)

roninmaxxer said:


> Yeah if they never scammed me I would be driving around town in a AMG thinking I'm the shit when I just stole everything belong to my name from random people.
> 
> The thing with being a criminal (white collar or otherwise) is that you will suffer alot from cognitive dissonance, you will keep coping and telling yourself what you're doing is good when you know deep down you're being a degenerate parasite and you can achieve and reach much better things that crime.
> 
> ...


----------



## Deleted member 16262 (Dec 13, 2021)

Justbestoicbro said:


>


I could give you information so you can make $50k in 6 months you're seething you subhuman degenerate.


----------



## Justbestoicbro (Dec 13, 2021)

roninmaxxer said:


> I could give you information so you can make $50k in 6 months you're seething you subhuman degenerate.


Yea thanks but no thanks, not gonna take advice from a delusional autist who keeps liking his own comments


----------



## Deleted member 8016 (Dec 13, 2021)

roninmaxxer said:


> Yeah if they never scammed me I would be driving around town in a AMG thinking I'm the shit when I just stole everything belong to my name from random people.
> 
> The thing with being a criminal (white collar or otherwise) is that you will suffer alot from cognitive dissonance, you will keep coping and telling yourself what you're doing is good when you know deep down you're being a degenerate parasite and you can achieve and reach much better things that crime.
> 
> ...


Being a warrior is one of the best paths available to men, but I could never enroll for any army, most of them serve globalists interests.
As for being a respectable criminal, you can attack companies like Facebook which makes you a criminal, but in my view you are a respectable person for doing so.
If you enroll in a EU army you'll be defending NATO's interests and in my opinion this is being a criminal.
You should start your own private defense company


----------



## Justbestoicbro (Dec 13, 2021)

roninmaxxer said:


> I could give you information so you can make $50k in 6 months you're seething you subhuman degenerate.


If you're such a hackerman HACK ME NIGGA


----------



## Deleted member 16262 (Dec 13, 2021)

Justbestoicbro said:


> If you're such a hackerman HACK ME NIGGA


go sell cocaine on a corner you low class piece of shit
you dont have to socio-economic status to even be a hacker
you are lowclass so you are doomed to be a streetcorner drugdealer or go 1000s in debt for a chance to be a slave to capitalism
it's over for you and you know it


----------



## deepweb1298 (Dec 13, 2021)

@roninmaxxer im a software engineer in the private sector.
You go to war and i'll just sit at home


----------



## deepweb1298 (Dec 13, 2021)

roninmaxxer said:


> go sell cocaine on a corner you low class piece of shit
> you dont have to socio-economic status to even be a hacker
> you are lowclass so you are doomed to be a streetcorner drugdealer or go 1000s in debt for a chance to be a slave to capitalism
> it's over for you and you know it


JFL this autist is gonna go ER


----------



## Justbestoicbro (Dec 13, 2021)

roninmaxxer said:


> go sell cocaine on a corner you low class piece of shit
> you dont have to socio-economic status to even be a hacker
> you are lowclass so you are doomed to be a streetcorner drugdealer or go 1000s in debt for a chance to be a slave to capitalism
> it's over for you and you know it


Yawn


----------



## Deleted member 16262 (Dec 13, 2021)

terminus said:


> Being a warrior is one of the best paths available to men, but I could never enroll for any army, most of them serve globalists interests.
> As for being a respectable criminal, you can attack companies like Facebook which makes you a criminal, but in my view you are a respectable person for doing so.
> If you enroll in a EU army you'll be defending NATO's interests and in my opinion this is being a criminal.
> You should start your own private defense company


That's hacktivism bro. You make no money doing it and to hack FANG or other big companies these days you need an insider like that time when that kid and his friends hacked Twitter to gain thousands in crypto. But they got caught and went to prison due to shit opsec.

I remember one Hammond anonymous hacker with former Lulzsec he is still in prison after more than 15 years after Sabu (snitchbu) snitched on him or otherwise feds were gonna give him 100+ years in prison..

Another guy that did spamming got like 13+ years and that guy had a wife and kids, imagine what happens to them now. The wife and kids will be struggling and spamming was already considered dead a few months ago.

"Being a warrior is one of the best paths available to men, but I could never enroll for any army, most of them serve globalists interests."
This is what all commies say bro, I understand that you're a good person and all but this is not the reality. You want the best for people but in this world it's mog of be mogged. If we don't mogg others they will mogg us. 

If you don't like being in the military you can be an elite cop and arrest mafia guys, gang members, criminals and other degenerates. Like Salah Abdeslam, he was an ISIS suicide bomber guy that was too much of a bitch to blow himself up so the belgian DSU arrested him

pic related:







i could go on and on but this is a path you must follow for yourself and you'll see the truth in it


most people are just average and they won't understand because they haven't sufferend and been introspective enough to see the reality of life. this is fact and i see it every day on this forum


----------



## LooksOverAll (Dec 13, 2021)

Yep, exactly this. I've had like 30+ normies tell me they want to learn coding and ask me where they start. I tell them to just go on YouTube and they give up a few hours/days later. Everyone somehow thinks it's something you just easily learn in 3 months and make a ton of money. I've been coding for 5 fucking years and still learning shit every day and googling half the time.


----------



## Deleted member 16262 (Dec 13, 2021)

deepweb1298 said:


> @roninmaxxer im a software engineer in the private sector.
> You go to war and i'll just sit at home


Sure bro, to each their own. I'll happily keep you safe so you can pay taxes and thereby also pay my salary.

See I like people like you that realize that you're not doing the best shit. But you take pride in what you do and are humble and not like the 99% other people that think being an accountant or HR-cuck is the best path ever. It's not. Being a warrior is the best path but if you aren't there is no shame in that and it's very respectable if you have integrity in your own way.

upvote for you my brother.


----------



## LooksOverAll (Dec 13, 2021)

roninmaxxer said:


> Sure bro, to each their own. I'll happily keep you safe so you can pay taxes and thereby also pay my salary.
> 
> See I like people like you that realize that you're not doing the best shit. But you take pride in what you do and are humble and not like the 99% other people that think being an accountant or HR-cuck is the best path ever. It's not. Being a warrior is the best path but if you aren't there is no shame in that and it's very respectable if you have integrity in your own way.
> 
> upvote for you my brother.


Everything about how things are portrayed to you is romanticized. And when I say everything I mean from detergent to Dev Group. No one sells things, ideas, belief structures, etc, with anything other than romanticism.

Bush didn't make a speech educating the country about the social political landscape after 9/11. He stood on smoking rubble in front of a flag and said "the people who knocked these buildings down will hear all of us soon." Never mind that those people were already dead in the rubble. It was a romantic notion of revenge, against some other foe that was responsible.

It's easier to see the world romantically. It requires less nuance and it plays to our emotional ape brains. We're the Good guys, and the people we hunt and kill are the Bad guys. Simple.

The problem is the world doesn't work like that. Romantic ideals let us get out of bed in the morning, hoping we can make things better, but the World is an inconceivably complex web of systems and nuance and grey. In the real world, the heroes do bad things, often just making things worse for everyone.

This is crucial to understand, EVERYONE who is doing big things thinks they're the hero. The dudes who hijacked those planes were doing tier one, tip of the spear, special ops for their team. Making the ultimate sacrifice to strike at the heart of their enemy, who has militarily and economically bullied their people and degraded their religion for decades. Except no, in reality they just killed a bunch of people in an office building who wanted to work hard and take their kids on more ski trips.

So this is the problem. You join because you want to be a hero. You want your life to have meaning and purpose. You want to be a good guy. But the DOD isn't good. It exist to procure more resources. That's its sole reason for being. It's autopoietic (look it up). It's a self regulating, self serving system that is structured to preserve itself. The leaders who get promoted are the ones that make the decisions that are in the best interest of the system's preservation. They will happily pivot from saying that global terrorism is the most pressing threat to saying that global warming is. "Just give us more money and men."

And here is the rub. You join, you start the pipeline, and they keep up the facade of romance for quite a while. Everything from slogans and mottos on walls to Hooyah running cadences etc. You're brought into the mythos of the Brotherhood. You get the crusader tattoos, the bone frogs. You hear the speeches about fighting a holy war against evil. But it's all bullshit. Eventually you hit the reality. The people and systems you work for don't care about good and evil. They're pragmatically trying to appease whoever is above them to justify their existence.

Did you know the SEAL Ethos was written by committee over a weekend in 2005? They were told to do it. The system decided it would be useful to have a romantic code to help modulate the behavior of the force. They'll change it again as soon as it suites them. None of it is real. The guys are. The incredible people and the incredible things they're capable of are real, but the rest of it, even the 'why' of it, is total bullshit, made up whole cloth out of thin air to serve amoral systems. You will be used as a pawn to help Lockheed Martin's share price, or give Halliburton access to oil fields, or help Navy Recruiting get more idealistic high school kids to sign up for 6 years of servitude.

It's that conflict, between your romantic ideals and the classical realities that causes so much psychic pain and suffering in TGs. The system wants to find any scapegoat they can for this morale issue, because they sure as shit don't want to deal with the realities. Right now it's CTE, but before it was "too much time on the road". It's none of that. It's the schism between what they ask of you and what you actually get. This is the root of "Teams and Shit", the favorite expression of guys doing the job. "Teams" - the romantic parts: the guys, the cool training, the feeling like a rockstar. "Shit" - the realities: broken marriages, bribing the Supply guys with beer to get eye pro, friends dying on deployments that aren't moving the ball, etc. They ask that you be a monster and they tell you you'll get the satisfaction of knowing you made a positive change in the world, but it's not true. You become a monster and nothing gets better. The rich get richer. The systems grow stronger. The world gets more dangerous. Then they discard you and you don't sleep. Or you drink to kill the things in you they fostered and grew. What you don't do is feel good about it.

If they had locked us in cages and fed us ground beef, corn grits, and steroids but put us to work doing good things, we'd all do 20 years and retire happy. That's not how it works though. A buddy of mine got out when he found out the reason they couldn't conduct ops was that their assets were being used for a ceremony somewhere. I got out after I found out my command had known for some time that our tasking wasn't going to happen but they kept us doing dangerous pointless tasking specific training to "keep us from losing focus and getting in trouble out in town" (their words), and we had multiple injuries and a death. They risked our lives to reduce their own liability to an Alcohol Related Incident at their command. I got out after the first thing the Group Commander asked after a near death training incident was "tell me the Dive Sup was an E7?" Not, "how is he?" or "what happened" but "am I covered from liability because the training was following protocol?" And that's just the tip of it.

The justifications for the last 20 years of war have been bullshit. Guys have seen and done horrible things in the name of an amoral system that simply pivots on a dime. "Hey, we need you to kill and die for 20 years to end terrorism and free the people of Iraq and Afghanistan." "Hey, we changed our minds, it's not worth it after all, and we never really cared about succeeding anyway, this has been about Russia and China the whole time. You knew that right though, right? Oh, don't be naive."

This is why psychedelics are so impactful for TGs. They allow the brain to re-weight the emotional importance of things. It's easier to let go of the romantic ideas that you know deep down inside are actually bullshit, but you've put too much of yourself behind. And that's what it takes to move on after the job if you ever cared about it (and there are guys, mostly Os and pre-9/11 guys, who always just viewed being in the Teams as just a job or stepping stone and never cared, and they fucking suck to work with). The good dudes cared. That's also why the good dudes struggle when they transition, because the same dynamic exist outside of the military. Every company is a "family" trying to "bring best in sector products to our clients." No, every company exist to move resources to the owners of that company. The 'why' is always bullshit romanticism to hide the realities, and good people care about the 'why'. The nice thing about the corporate world is guys have space to find their own 'why'. "Work to provide for my family, my family is my 'why'." In the DOD though, everything gets sacrificed to a bullshit 'why'. They own you. They don't have to give to get, they just take.


----------



## Deleted member 8016 (Dec 13, 2021)

roninmaxxer said:


> commies


I'm actually at the exact opposite of the political scale.
Most people who enroll into the army have good intentions and really want to help fight terrorism.
But I tell you bro, a lot bad things that are happening anywhere in the world is because of globalists pursuing their interests.
Look at Lybia, Balkans, or any middle eastern countries that EU, Israel and USA turned into muslim shitholes.
Those people aren't serving western or eastern people's interests, only their own.
I'd rather blow myself up at Bildeberg than help (((globalist))) attain their goals.



roninmaxxer said:


> you can be an elite cop


I wanted to, but they also persecute activists that share my beliefs or any form of revolt against the actual people in power


----------



## Deleted member 16262 (Dec 13, 2021)

terminus said:


> I'm actually at the exact opposite of the political scale.
> Most people who enroll into the army have good intentions and really want to help fight terrorism.
> But I tell you bro, a lot bad things that are happening anywhere in the world is because of globalists pursuing their interests.
> Look at Lybia, Balkans, or any middle eastern countries that EU, Israel and USA turned into muslim shitholes.
> ...


The thing with this is that it's not globalists at all. I was a fascists too talking with (())) and thinking the jooz were doing all of this shit.

The problem with the Western world is weak people

“Hard times create strong men, strong men create good times, good times create weak men, and weak men create hard times.”

We have a bunch of weak fucking people in power and they are making Hard times. Right now a lot of strong people are turning the tide but it will take some more years.

Again you're thinking in the mindset of you want the best for all countries and people, but the world isn't a utopia but you'll see it sooner or later.

"I wanted to, but they also persecute activists that share my beliefs or any form of revolt against the actual people in power"
Yeah I guess if you are an unpatriotic loser that hates your own country that has been taking care of you since birth then I understand why cops would arrest you for destroying public proterty and virtue signalling on twitter (if you do that).

This is all cope. I've been there done that. I was an anarchist hacker going to protests and throwing molotivs and I was also a nazi fascist throwing up roman salutes in public. I've been there done that and trust me being a centre-right wing libertarian kind of guy that doesn't side with either far right or far left is the only political place to be in.

You'll see sooner or later. I'm 20 but it seems I have more knowledge than you at 25 but it shows because you are a university guy and I spend time in introspection and refelction.


----------



## Deleted member 16262 (Dec 13, 2021)

LooksOverAll said:


> Everything about how things are portrayed to you is romanticized. And when I say everything I mean from detergent to Dev Group. No one sells things, ideas, belief structures, etc, with anything other than romanticism.
> 
> Bush didn't make a speech educating the country about the social political landscape after 9/11. He stood on smoking rubble in front of a flag and said "the people who knocked these buildings down will hear all of us soon." Never mind that those people were already dead in the rubble. It was a romantic notion of revenge, against some other foe that was responsible.
> 
> ...


Dude I am literally in these spaces and this was written by yourdoingitnow, which was a former seal but he is a bitter fuck for some reason because he cant move on and other SEALs/SOF complain about guys like that and try to help them out of their self pitty. But they have too much ego to look past it.

Btw that was a reality check, if after that text you don't want to go into combat arms. It wasn't for you to begin with and you'll freeze up and be a coward when the bullets start flying.

But you guys don't know who wrote that, why or for which reason which is why you cling on it like babies.


----------



## Deleted member 16262 (Dec 13, 2021)

I'm not saying I know yourdoingitnow but I know a little of what is happening in the online communities


----------



## Deleted member 16262 (Dec 13, 2021)

Anyways I'm deleting my account now I've done my part

bye faggots


----------



## LooksOverAll (Dec 13, 2021)

roninmaxxer said:


> Dude I am literally in these spaces and this was written by yourdoingitnow, which was a former seal but he is a bitter fuck for some reason because he cant move on and other SEALs/SOF complain about guys like that and try to help them out of their self pitty. But they have too much ego to look past it.
> 
> Btw that was a reality check, if after that text you don't want to go into combat arms. It wasn't for you to begin with and you'll freeze up and be a coward when the bullets start flying.
> 
> But you guys don't know who wrote that, why or for which reason which is why you cling on it like babies.


I would fight for the country, but I was born in a country with an evil government that tortures me every second of my life and protects the criminals.


----------



## Deleted member 8016 (Dec 13, 2021)

roninmaxxer said:


> The thing with this is that it's not globalists at all. I was a fascists too talking with (())) and thinking the jooz were doing all of this shit.
> 
> The problem with the Western world is weak people
> 
> ...


Hating your country and hating people ruling it are two different things.
You've know a lot of different phases for your age, I think your just going through another one, I hope so.
Being a retard neo-nazi throwing salutes at protests and being a true fascist are radically different things, same for being a communist.
You've turned into the perfect zogbot it's shame, "right in the center" is where they need you to be, I hope you'll find peace anyway.
Maybe one day we'll fight each other.
Anyway gl with your enrollment, keep us posted when you plunder your first village and hand deliver Iron Dome refills to you masters :3


----------



## Deleted member 16262 (Dec 13, 2021)

LooksOverAll said:


> I would fight for the country, but I was born in a country with an evil government that tortures me every second of my life and protects the criminals.


Yes if you're not western the best thing you can do is activism

For example there are chinese activists hacking the chinese firewall so people can see the rest of the internet
People militantly protesting against their government
Building dual power structures for their community because their country wont do shit for them

In your case being a criminal and fighting against injustices is based

Like is HongKong when they were protesting, that is based.

Like Myanmar rebels now fighting against their couped government, based.

It all depends you can still be a warrior without being in the military or an agency.


----------



## Deleted member 16262 (Dec 13, 2021)

terminus said:


> Hating your country and hating people ruling it are two different things.
> You've know a lot of different phases for your age, I think your just going through another one, I hope so.
> Being a retard neo-nazi throwing salutes at protests and being a true fascist are radically different things, same for being a communist.
> You've turned into the perfect zogbot it's shame, "right in the center" is where they need you to be, I hope you'll find peace anyway.
> ...


I undeleated my account to reply to you and that other guy.

Let me respond again:

>"Hating your country and hating people ruling it are two different things."
If you hate the people ruin it then become the person ruling it to change it lmfao. Get into politics and do what you can. And BTW just because you hate the people ruling it doesn't mean those people are bad or incompetent. For example you may hate Trump/Hilary/Joe Biden but just because of your feelings doesn't mean those people are bad objectively.

>"You've know a lot of different phases for your age, I think your just going through another one, I hope so."
Lol no, I've suffered alot and spent a lot of time in reflection, which most people just dont do. But I am also upper class so I have had a lot of time to study and develop which is why I know more than the average uni guy in terms of knowledge about life. 

>"Being a retard neo-nazi throwing salutes at protests and being a true fascist are radically different things, same for being a communist."
???? Are you kidding? I was going to Antifa rallies and beating fascists with baseball bats. Is that not anarchist enough for you? I was spreading nazi propaganda in public, is that not fascist enough for you? You're a cuck that I know more about anarchism, communism and naziism/fascism than you at a younger age because you are a uni cuck and i am a practitioner.

>"You've turned into the perfect zogbot it's shame, "right in the center" is where they need you to be, I hope you'll find peace anyway."
Im not a centrist I said I am a libertarian right winger

>"Maybe one day we'll fight each other."
No we won't if we fight it won't end well for you 

>"Anyway gl with your enrollment, keep us posted when you plunder your first village and hand deliver Iron Dome refills to you masters :3"
Marauding is based and yes I am loyal to my masters because that's what Samurai do.


----------



## Deleted member 16262 (Dec 13, 2021)

@LooksOverAll but if i was russian i would honestly just join kgb and fight russian mafia


----------



## LooksOverAll (Dec 13, 2021)

roninmaxxer said:


> @LooksOverAll but if i was russian i would honestly just join kgb and fight russian mafia


I don't live in Russia. I fully support the Russian mafia however.


----------



## Deleted member 8016 (Dec 13, 2021)

roninmaxxer said:


> If you hate the people ruin it then become the person ruling it to change it lmfao. Get into politics and do what you can. And BTW just because you hate the people ruling it doesn't mean those people are bad or incompetent. For example you may hate Trump/Hilary/Joe Biden but just because of your feelings doesn't mean those people are bad objectively.


They're not bad because I hate them, I hate them because they are bad. I never said I wan't doing anything about it.



roninmaxxer said:


> Are you kidding? I was going to Antifa rallies and beating fascists with baseball bats. Is that not anarchist enough for you? I was spreading nazi propaganda in public, is that not fascist enough for you? You're a cuck that I know more about anarchism, communism and naziism/fascism than you at a younger age because you are a uni cuck and i am a practitioner.


This is exactly what I was talking about. Both antifas and "fascists" that fight are retards. It never solved anything. You were just an angry kid that didn't know who to be angry at and what to do with this anger.
This lead you to the extremes and now back to the center where you're gonna use that anger to join the army where you will be able to freely be violent without any consequences.
You make a lot of assumptions about me being a uni cuck or not acting to enforce my convictions.
This proves you're still immature no matter how much introspection you did



roninmaxxer said:


> Im not a centrist I said I am a libertarian right winger


Yeah and you'll probably end up in Trump's meeting chanting slogans with retarded boomers who think that voting is going to solve anything 

You are not a Samurai, you are a golem, big difference.
Stop watching Jocko Willink videos and eating this military bullshit propaganda.
You want to become a warrior and experience war, good. But don't pretend that you're doing to help your country or the people living in it.


----------



## Deleted member 16262 (Dec 13, 2021)

terminus said:


> They're not bad because I hate them, I hate them because they are bad. I never said I wan't doing anything about it.
> 
> 
> This is exactly what I was talking about. Both antifas and "fascists" that fight are retards. It never solved anything. You were just an angry kid that didn't know who to be angry at and what to do with this anger.
> ...


Okay this is the last time I undelete my account, after this I won't respond to enything else because I have to go ruck at 04:00 am.

I have been the anarchist that supports Chaz/Chop and communes and all of that bullshit. Voting doesn't change and I don't believe in voting, libs believe in that shit. It's cucked. You need to violently protest and break government buildings to get your point accorss because most politicians these days are psychopaths that see the populations as numbers and not people. So protest violently. Break shit like Malcolm X.

I'm not joining up to be an angry loser what the fuck. I'm joining out of compassion for my brothers and virtues gained through warrior conduct. If high quality people are gonna put themselves in danger I need to be by their side to make sure they have someone compentent to watch their 6.


"
You make a lot of assumptions about me being a uni cuck or not acting to enforce my convictions.
This proves you're still immature no matter how much introspection you did"
Dude. Face it. You are. You're a theorist wandering through life not certain of anything. You are the on a path that is cucked but you are coping. Seen it, done that.

"Yeah and you'll probably end up in Trump's meeting chanting slogans with retarded boomers who think that voting is going to solve anything "
????????? i just explained that i dont believe in voting

"You are not a Samurai, you are a golem, big difference."
Ad hominem and non sequitor. Delusional loser you are. By this statement I can tell you are probably either skinny or overweight lmao.


"Stop watching Jocko Willink videos and eating this military bullshit propaganda."
hahahah should i stop watching joe rogan as well? are they too based for you  brain to understand? If i named all of the right winged podcasts I listen to you would REEEEEE so hard you fake anarchkiddie. You are like that one dude on youtube "noncompete" that has to go too vietnam to fuck gooks because his own country rejected him. Or betterjet REeducation a homless anarchist that wants to bring competent succesful people down so he can mooch of of their success. rope yourself man

>"You want to become a warrior and experience war, good. But don't pretend that you're doing to help your country or the people living in it."
I just explained. Being a warrior is all about virtues, core values and compassion. I don't give a fuck about Afghan kids but I'd die for my friends. That type of love just doesn't exist in as a civilian but you can't understand because civilians all shit on each other to get ahead in life at the expense of others lmao

enjoy your cucked life


----------



## Deleted member 8016 (Dec 13, 2021)

roninmaxxer said:


> You're a theorist wandering through life not certain of anything. You are the on a path that is cucked but you are coping. Seen it, done that.


Again unfunded assumptions, maybe you think everybody should clearly list any concrete action they take irl, just to make a point to a kid. And then you talk about shitty opsec ahah.




roninmaxxer said:


> just explained that i dont believe in voting


And you just told me to go I to politics. Pick a side bro I live in a democratic country where politics are done through voting.

Your talking ad hominem when you've been shitting on everyone and comparing me to retarded youtubers ahah. 
Yeah Joe Rogan is so based dude, you must have been ranked great Black Sun Komodor during the 6 months you called yourself a fascist for listening to such controversial stuff.


----------



## Deleted member 16424 (Dec 13, 2021)

roninmaxxer said:


> If you have above 200 ng/dl testosterone just join the military hacking squad or intelligence hacking squad and hack the entire fucking world whilst coding fluently in Assembly and C. Being a civilian is cucked just fucking be a warrior (digital warrior or physical it doesn't matter)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yo are you recruiting? Lol


----------



## Deleted member 4632 (Dec 13, 2021)

Biiyo03 said:


> unless what you like is working a cashier in a supermarket.


Pays better than fireman


----------



## thecel (Dec 13, 2021)

*If you’re good-looking, you can challenge normies to coding battles without being perceived as a weird geek:*


----------



## thecel (Dec 13, 2021)

Can't believe i almost studied history or computer science


Thanking God everyday for going to Med School, the volume is insane indeed but the stuff is actually pretty interesting ngl especially if you enjoy science and want to become nt af by being around people as a doc. My gf and some friend studies software engineering and i would kill myself just...




looksmax.org


----------



## sytyl (Dec 13, 2021)

*- You'll be isolated from any females contact most of your awake time. You'll spend your days alone in front of a screen, and the only people you'll talk with will be retarded incel geeks. There are some cool devs but 90% of them are just autists.*
I disagree regarding female contact - at least when things weren't remote, there'd constantly be interaction with everyone on the office floor - you're right about the devs though, 90% are autists (which makes interacting with the girls much easier)

*- No one will be interested in what you do. Most conversation with strangers start by talking about your occupation. Saying you're a dev or anything related to computers is an instant turnoff unless you're working on incredible AI or rocket launching projects.*
indeed

*- The money is still good but the market is becoming more and more crowded meaning you won't have access to as much opportunities as easily. Companies are asking for better degrees where before you could just be self taught and have a good job. Ofc you can start at the bottom and get some xp to access better jobs.*
depends... at the junior level things are definitely saturated af if you graduate with no work experience (by way of coops/internships), at the intermediate/senior level however many companies will bend over backwards for you

*Overall you should pick something you like, or that will grant you status like artist, trader, soldier, some kind of cool craftmanship, barman, fireman etc...*
indeed, this shit is soul crushingly boring at times, the only benefit is that there's quite a bit of free time relative to other jobs especially during down-times/when not in crunch time, but even that is trumped by the constant feeling of imposter syndrome with every new feature or project


----------



## Jack Dawson (Dec 13, 2021)

sytyl said:


> *- You'll be isolated from any females contact most of your awake time. You'll spend your days alone in front of a screen, and the only people you'll talk with will be retarded incel geeks. There are some cool devs but 90% of them are just autists.*
> I disagree regarding female contact - at least when things weren't remote, there'd constantly be interaction with everyone on the office floor - you're right about the devs though, 90% are autists (which makes interacting with the girls much easier)
> 
> *- No one will be interested in what you do. Most conversation with strangers start by talking about your occupation. Saying you're a dev or anything related to computers is an instant turnoff unless you're working on incredible AI or rocket launching projects.*
> ...


you only work on sunday nights so this thread doesn't apply to you


----------



## Deleted member 16262 (Dec 14, 2021)

terminus said:


> Again unfunded assumptions, maybe you think everybody should clearly list any concrete action they take irl, just to make a point to a kid. And then you talk about shitty opsec ahah.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Keeping the account (probably) and my ruck was very good:

>"Again unfunded assumptions, maybe you think everybody should clearly list any concrete action they take irl, just to make a point to a kid. And then you talk about shitty opsec ahah."
You are retarded. I don't care about my OpSec that's why I made an account on this forum, I don't need to protect myself anymore you fucking 25 year old loser.

>"And you just told me to go I to politics. Pick a side bro I live in a democratic country where politics are done through voting."
You fucking retard you are 25 years old with third grade reading level. I said to enact change, you need to do more than peacefully protest, you're so fucking stupid which is why you are still fucking spouting bullshit to me when you know I run laps around you in terms of life knowledge, programming knowledge, streetsmarts, physique, connects, money, socio-economic status. Bro you are subhuman, go get your life in order. I recommend Jordan Peterson. You probably don't even have a gf. Bro hurry the fuck up you have like 1-2 years more before every woman your age hits the wall at lightning speed you delusional doomer.

>"Your talking ad hominem when you've been shitting on everyone and comparing me to retarded youtubers ahah."
i only shit on people that deserve it and you are a retarded communist so i compare you to communist, which are all retarded so you are a retarded degenerate too. Sorry, not sorry you bitch

>"Yeah Joe Rogan is so based dude, you must have been ranked great Black Sun Komodor during the 6 months you called yourself a fascist for listening to such controversial stuff."
You're a fucking retard just rope at this point. 25 years and you have made nothing out of your life. There are 15 year olds with bigger dicks than you. There are 18 year olds that have exponentially more money than you on this forum. There are dudes that mogg your testosterone levels. There are guys that mog you in life knowledge and masculine virtues. It's over for you even oreo man mogs you.


----------



## slavmaxxer (Dec 14, 2021)

I'm a developercel. I hate my job. It's so mentally exhausting that after 8 hours I feel like shit. White women hate programmers. It's better to say that you're a "businessman" or shit like that. On another hand, I would say asian women like software developers. I think it's a cultural thing. 

There is this advantage that teoritically you can do SEAmaxxing while working remotely, but it's not so easy. You have to find a company that will allow you to work in a different timezone (when they're in Europe or USA) and as I said before, this job is very exhausting and I don't have energy to do anything after working 8 hours.


----------



## Deleted member 8016 (Dec 14, 2021)

roninmaxxer said:


> Keeping the account (probably) and my ruck was very good:
> 
> >"Again unfunded assumptions, maybe you think everybody should clearly list any concrete action they take irl, just to make a point to a kid. And then you talk about shitty opsec ahah."
> You are retarded. I don't care about my OpSec that's why I made an account on this forum, I don't need to protect myself anymore you fucking 25 year old loser.
> ...


So you're now basically writing essays to insult me.
You're so frustrated you think everyone who disagree with you is a commie, military propaganda really got to your head man.
Maybe someone who swaps conviction on a regular basis and isn't capable to be coherent for more than two sentences is better off joining the army, at least there you won't have to think for yourself and maybe you'll stop being so comically angry and incoherent.
I knew you were a Peterson cuck, he also worships jews so no wonder you like him.


Jfl you're so angry that you didn't even commit to delete your account.
Stick your gadsden flag up your ass and go die in a pointless war, no one will remember you and life will continue as usual .


----------



## Deleted member 16262 (Dec 14, 2021)

bumped this thread

also @terminus i didnt read your last comment but i didnt delete my account because this forum is actually fun to be on and to blow off steam. 

this is the best forum ive ever been on and no one is virtue signalling

even the nazis here are trolling most of the time

no liberals here

only some commies that you, but you know you are wrong and you will become right wing sooner or later


----------



## Patient A (Dec 14, 2021)

Biiyo03 said:


> Do what you actually like in life theory is actually legit.
> 
> unless what you like is working a cashier in a supermarket.


Bing!


----------



## Deleted member 16262 (Dec 14, 2021)

Patient A said:


> Bing!


cope


----------



## Patient A (Dec 14, 2021)

roninmaxxer said:


> cope


You are insane in the same way a vegan communist homosexual is.


----------



## Deleted member 16262 (Dec 14, 2021)

Patient A said:


> You are insane in the same way a vegan communist homosexual is.


thanks for calling me a savage i know i am uncommon amongst uncommon ppl


----------



## Patient A (Dec 14, 2021)

roninmaxxer said:


> thanks for calling me a savage i know i am uncommon amongst uncommon ppl


You are such an aggressive little pawn ♟

cutie pie


----------



## Deleted member 16262 (Dec 14, 2021)

Patient A said:


> You are such an aggressive little pawn ♟
> 
> cutie pie


thanks for you compliments my bro i appreciate that


----------



## Patient A (Dec 14, 2021)

roninmaxxer said:


> thanks for you compliments my bro i appreciate that


----------



## Deleted member 8016 (Dec 14, 2021)

roninmaxxer said:


> bumped this thread
> 
> also @terminus i didnt read your last comment but i didnt delete my account because this forum is actually fun to be on and to blow off steam.
> 
> ...


Of course you did read my last comment, but just don't know what to answer.
Dude's still picturing me as a commie after all this conversation.
You can find excuse but the truth is that you not capable of leaving this place
Vas te faire tuer en Afrique sale chien


----------



## Deleted member 16262 (Dec 14, 2021)

terminus said:


> Of course you did read my last comment, but just don't know what to answer.
> Dude's still picturing me as a commie after all this conversation.
> You can find excuse but the truth is that you not capable of leaving this place
> Vas te faire tuer en Afrique sale chien


im not even french you piece of shitshit


----------



## Deleted member 8016 (Dec 14, 2021)

roninmaxxer said:


> im not even french you piece of shitshit


Yeah you're probably a brown gypsy, no real human being can be this retarded


----------



## Deleted member 16262 (Dec 14, 2021)

terminus said:


> Yeah you're probably a brown gypsy, no real human being can be this retarded


suck my dick bitch


----------



## Deleted member 14610 (Dec 14, 2021)

terminus said:


> - You'll be isolated from any females contact most of your awake time. You'll spend your days alone in front of a screen, and the only people you'll talk with will be retarded incel geeks. There are some cool devs but 90% of them are just autists.


Cope.


terminus said:


> - No one will be interested in what you do. Most conversation with strangers start by talking about your occupation. Saying you're a dev or anything related to computers is an instant turnoff unless you're working on incredible AI or rocket launching projects.


Cope + i dont give a shit.


terminus said:


> - The money is still good but the market is becoming more and more crowded meaning you won't have access to as much opportunities as easily. Companies are asking for better degrees where before you could just be self taught and have a good job. Ofc you can start at the bottom and get some xp to access better jobs.


Cope. Demand only grows every day. I can lose job and find new in 1 day.


----------



## Deleted member 8016 (Dec 14, 2021)

roninmaxxer said:


> suck my dick bitch


Did I hit a sensible spot ?
WHat kind of mulatto are you ? Tell me the truth


----------



## Deleted member 16262 (Dec 14, 2021)

terminus said:


> Did I hit a sensible spot ?
> WHat kind of mulatto are you ? Tell me the truth


suck my pink dickhead like a vacuum bitch


----------



## reborn (Dec 14, 2021)

terminus said:


> A lot of people here going into programming to moneymax.
> My advice is if you don't genuinely like coding just don't bother because:
> 
> - You'll be isolated from any females contact most of your awake time. You'll spend your days alone in front of a screen, and the only people you'll talk with will be retarded incel geeks. There are some cool devs but 90% of them are just autists.
> ...



Market is massively oversaturated. Not even worth it tbh.


----------



## OOGABOOGA (Dec 14, 2021)

fogdart said:


> JFL at choosing a career because it brings you closer to women. Janitor chad still mogs and will outslay normie male nurse even tho the normie is surrounded by women. Software dev/programming is the best career for money maxxing and enjoying your copes. At the end of the day, you could work with women all day and still be depressed because they don’t like they way you look. Just choose a career that makes you the most money so that you can enjoy your copes and also afford your surgeries for ascension.


Exactly I want to get into tech so I can work remote and enjoy traveling and live an adventure type life. The work might not be the best but it could enable a dope life style vs having a higher status job in finance or some shit and having a social life through work but being stuck in a suit and tie in an office 40+ hrs per week 48+ weeks per year


----------



## Deleted member 14610 (Dec 14, 2021)

OOGABOOGA said:


> Exactly I want to get into tech so I can work remote and enjoy traveling and live an adventure type life


Cope. I working remotely as a developer and everything i do is shitposting on forums like this


----------



## Deleted member 14610 (Dec 14, 2021)

OOGABOOGA said:


> Exactly I want to get into tech so I can work remote and enjoy traveling and live an adventure type life


Cope. I working remotely as a developer and everything i do is shitposting on forums like this


----------



## Deleted member 9568 (Dec 14, 2021)

roninmaxxer said:


> I was a criminal hacker before and let me tell you legal white hats are the most subhuman cretins on this entire planet
> 
> they are just so disgusting they all drooled over their keyboards to expose me in articles when they dont know shit about me and my former buddies that fucked me over
> 
> ...


you are either call of duty brain damaged or maxxed


----------



## OOGABOOGA (Dec 14, 2021)

reborn said:


> Market is massively oversaturated. Not even worth it tbh.


I keep hearing how there are far more job openings than qualified tech workers… maybe that’s a us thing?


----------



## one job away (Dec 14, 2021)

OOGABOOGA said:


> I keep hearing how there are far more job openings than qualified tech workers… maybe that’s a us thing?


I literally wrote a single job application and immediately got the job


----------



## Deleted member 14610 (Dec 14, 2021)

OOGABOOGA said:


> I keep hearing how there are far more job openings than qualified tech workers…


True. Companies are desperate af right now. We cant close developer position for 2 months, thats crazy.


----------



## sytyl (Dec 14, 2021)

SlavSlayer said:


> True. Companies are desperate af right now. We cant close developer position for 2 months, thats crazy.


yeah, for intermediate/senior level positions the job openings I've seen are open for months despite high pay and the company willing to make many compromises (like allowing indefinite remote work etc.)


----------



## reborn (Dec 14, 2021)

sytyl said:


> yeah, for intermediate/senior level positions the job openings I've seen are open for months despite high pay and the company willing to make many compromises (like allowing indefinite remote work etc.)



Do they require a degree? This is the problem most of the time. There are a trillion developers but only few have a degree.


----------



## Deleted member 16262 (Dec 14, 2021)

slavmaxxer said:


> I'm a developercel. I hate my job. It's so mentally exhausting that after 8 hours I feel like shit. White women hate programmers. It's better to say that you're a "businessman" or shit like that. On another hand, I would say asian women like software developers. I think it's a cultural thing.
> 
> There is this advantage that teoritically you can do SEAmaxxing while working remotely, but it's not so easy. You have to find a company that will allow you to work in a different timezone (when they're in Europe or USA) and as I said before, this job is very exhausting and I don't have energy to do anything after working 8 hours.


ive heard this many times, hang in there buddy

*loads my gun to shoot out of a helicopter*


----------



## sytyl (Dec 14, 2021)

reborn said:


> Do they require a degree? This is the problem most of the time. There are a trillion developers but only few have a degree.


I can only speak for canada/usa, but for jr/entry level you pretty much need a degree since everyone else has a degree, you also need work experience and to grind leetcode for a bit, at intermediate/senior levels the requirement for a degree isn't as there as it is for the junior level but it's still there, to this date I only know 2 people who were self taught and even they eventually went and got a degree on company dime


----------



## fogdart (Dec 14, 2021)

OOGABOOGA said:


> Exactly I want to get into tech so I can work remote and enjoy traveling and live an adventure type life. The work might not be the best but it could enable a dope life style vs having a higher status job in finance or some shit and having a social life through work but being stuck in a suit and tie in an office 40+ hrs per week 48+ weeks per year


Working in tech remotely is better than being chained to an office desk like an abused dog and having to engage in boring conversations with your normie NPC coworkers, chatting about office drama. Working in tech remotely gives you freedom and the money for your copes.


----------



## Deleted member 16262 (Dec 14, 2021)

fogdart said:


> Working in tech remotely is better than being chained to an office desk like an abused dog and having to engage in boring conversations with your normie NPC coworkers, chatting about office drama. Working in tech remotely gives you freedom and the money for your copes.


The problem with remote work is that you will be working way more on your own time and you wont enjoy where you are. It's a cope. There is a reason why every developer wants to be a techlead so they dont have to code anymore


----------



## one job away (Dec 14, 2021)

roninmaxxer said:


> The problem with remote work is that you will be working way more on your own time and you wont enjoy where you are. It's a cope. There is a reason why every developer wants to be a techlead so they dont have to code anymore


And you know how many developers? Most developers want to stay coders.

many enjoy working on the future and contribute to cool projects. As a lead or owner you have to do that boring financial shit and calculate cost value and all that hair loss inducing shit. Talk to annoying customers and so on.


----------



## Deleted member 16262 (Dec 14, 2021)

one job away said:


> And you know how many developers? Most developers want to stay coders.
> 
> many enjoy working on the future and contribute to cool projects. As a lead or owner you have to do that boring financial shit and calculate cost value and all that hair loss inducing shit. Talk to annoying customers and so on.


I know a lot of developers actually. I know a bit of full stack web dev. All in all at this point do whatever the fuck you wanna do as long as you aren't a parasite to your country 

I love you all


----------



## Deleted member 16262 (Dec 14, 2021)

Nothing is perfect guys, do what makes you happy ❤️


----------



## Deleted member 14303 (Dec 14, 2021)

I was in my second year of comp sci and I dropped out, staring at a monitor for 8 to 10 hours a day every day for the rest of my life is the most deteriorating and depressing thing ever, it doesn’t matter how good the pay is you will literally destroy your body sitting for that long with your cortisol being sky high, I took a look at how the people looked around me, incel geeks and severely autistic people, I dropped out I was not going to keep doing that shit


----------



## Entschuldigung (Dec 14, 2021)

OP is right tbh
IT related jobs are incel factories, you'll also lose your hair and your will to live later on


----------



## Lorsss (Dec 15, 2021)

sytyl said:


> *- You'll be isolated from any females contact most of your awake time. You'll spend your days alone in front of a screen, and the only people you'll talk with will be retarded incel geeks. There are some cool devs but 90% of them are just autists.*
> I disagree regarding female contact - at least when things weren't remote, there'd constantly be interaction with everyone on the office floor - you're right about the devs though, 90% are autists (which makes interacting with the girls much easier)



let's talk about small companies who sell software. Most of the staff is composed of programmers and software engineers, who are likely to be 90% men.
maybe the boss's personal assistant is the only female worker you can talk to.

STEMcel who got a computer science (IT) degree may also work in other kind of companies who have more female worker, for example they may work as technical experts or web developer or database manager in companies which do not sell software (big hospitals, public companies)
still another option is a job in companies which do produce software but have profits from other businesses


----------



## Lorsss (Dec 15, 2021)

Entschuldigung said:


> OP is right tbh
> IT related jobs are incel factories, you'll also lose your hair and your will to live later on


how many women will a factory worker talk to in his working day?






IT is not the only environment with lack of women


----------



## goat2x (Dec 15, 2021)

@sytyl


----------



## goat2x (Dec 15, 2021)

Op i heard this from many people and witnessed it live aswell

i was n a crypto telegram where ton of rich devs were in and they basically gave free mnoey to a girl who didnt even share her pics

it was cagefuel the guys were suicidal aswell


----------



## goat2x (Dec 15, 2021)

why,
" i guess she left "
why, 
"well "
why, 
"bye guys why, im gonna kill myself"

nigga was going to kill himself over a girl online he doesnt even know irl jfll


----------



## Lorsss (Dec 15, 2021)

terminus said:


> - No one will be interested in what you do. Most conversation with strangers start by talking about your occupation. Saying you're a dev or anything related to computers is an instant turnoff unless you're working on incredible AI or rocket launching projects.



false, this is because you are not good in talking about a scientific / technical topic without using computer jargon and without mentioning models which are inherently defined in the setting of computer science.

scientific dissemination is possible even in the case of computer science and mathematics, as long as it is done explaining simple concepts with everyday words.


----------



## Lorsss (Dec 15, 2021)

goat2x said:


> Op i heard this from many people and witnessed it live aswell
> 
> i was n a crypto telegram where ton of rich devs were in and they basically gave free mnoey to a girl who didnt even share her pics
> 
> it was cagefuel the guys were suicidal aswell


@italian2001 paid girls from telegram redpill groups, so they behave as mistresses and insult him


----------



## Lorsss (Dec 15, 2021)

goat2x said:


> Op i heard this from many people and witnessed it live aswell
> 
> i was n a crypto telegram where ton of rich devs were in and they basically gave free mnoey to a girl who didnt even share her pics
> 
> it was cagefuel the guys were suicidal aswell


besides having a job the only working moneymaxxing is catfishing as a girl on telegram and asking money to simps


----------



## Entschuldigung (Dec 15, 2021)

goat2x said:


> @sytyl


@sytyl was a chad before engaging in tech support like his indian cousins did


----------



## goat2x (Dec 15, 2021)

Lorsss said:


> besides having a job the only working moneymaxxing is catfishing as a girl on telegram and asking money to simps


bruh the dev made her so much money like

it wasnt like paying to her but he made her money through devving a binance smart chain coin "similar to java" setting up bots etc

it was embarassing cuz the dude literally made her over 400k and the girl kept playing w him lmao
they never even fucking met


----------



## goat2x (Dec 15, 2021)

Traders became cucked tho most of the big money is in quants shit like that 

the same nerds do that as programming


----------



## looksmaxxed (Dec 23, 2021)

imagine coding, couldn't think of a more feminine and faggy interest other than learning a new language or studying music.


----------



## Deleted member 8016 (Dec 24, 2021)

looksmaxxed said:


> imagine coding, couldn't think of a more feminine and faggy interest other than learning a new language or studying music.


Having intellectual and artistic interests is a masculine trait. Only a retard faggot would think otherwise.


----------



## apocalypse (Dec 24, 2021)

looksmaxxed said:


> imagine coding, couldn't think of a more feminine and faggy interest other than learning a new language or studying music.


All masc polymath chad traits. Sounds like you're coping with being a good for nothing worthless waste of space rotter tbh.


----------



## lonelystoner (Dec 24, 2021)

I tried coding and I just couldn’t do it. Probably not that smart but it was to boring for me. I’m in IT rn and studying to get into Cybersecurity.


----------



## Deleted member 8016 (Dec 24, 2021)

lonelystoner said:


> I tried coding and I just couldn’t do it. Probably not that smart but it was to boring for me. I’m in IT rn and studying to get into Cybersecurity.


Tried Cybersecurity but found it boring, guess it depends on your personality


----------



## grimy (Dec 24, 2021)

I want to get into coding just to create software that could potentially give me passive income. I'm on a lot of forums where devs make decent selling their work. How hard is it to get to this point? Ex, creating sneaker bots


----------



## one job away (Dec 24, 2021)

Lorsss said:


> false, this is because you are not good in talking about a scientific / technical topic without using computer jargon and without mentioning models which are inherently defined in the setting of computer science.
> 
> scientific dissemination is possible even in the case of computer science and mathematics, as long as it is done explaining simple concepts with everyday words.


 Nah lol girls don’t care about cs. There is just nothing cool about it except the money no matter how you word it


----------



## Deleted member 8016 (Dec 25, 2021)

grimy said:


> I want to get into coding just to create software that could potentially give me passive income. I'm on a lot of forums where devs make decent selling their work. How hard is it to get to this point? Ex, creating sneaker bots


Depends on you capacity to learn fast and adapt. Also if you are self-taught you must be good at finding original ideas to make money. For instance I guess there must be tons of sneaker bots now so will yours do a better job than the others? It's often hard to come with a good idea.


----------



## thecel (Mar 11, 2022)

Biiyo03 said:


> Do what you actually like in life theory is actually legit.
> 
> unless what you like is working a cashier in a supermarket.



 why shouldn’t one work as a cashier if (s)he likes it?


----------



## randomuser2407 (Mar 11, 2022)

Unless you're good at solving abstract problems quickly, then you won't have much success in computer programming or even cybersecurity.

That is why I am going into tech support instead, it doesn't pay as much but it's something I can actually do and I don't need to study as much to do it. And I can do that while I work on trying to make money from my passion.


----------

